# Christmas chicken parm



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This is SO GOOD.

Daughter makes great chicken parm, It has fresh mozzarella, provolone and some parmesan cheese plus fresh basil leaves on top.

breading is plain 1 cup Panko and .5 cup fresh grated parmesan.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm coming to see you.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the way she keeps each piece separated. I do the same. More professional as for serving and presentation.
I grew up having chicken, veal and eggplant Parmesan.
My mother made each more like lasagna. It was great, but did not look very great after cutting into it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I like the way she keeps each piece separated. I do the same. More professional as for serving and presentation.
> I grew up having chicken, veal and eggplant Parmesan.
> My mother made each more like lasagna. It was great, but did not look very great after cutting into it.


she grates her cheese. I think she used jarred marina this time. good cheese helps. I don’t care for Publix brand. Lacking in flavor.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Some chefs say cheese starts losing flavor the moment it's grated.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks delicious.


----------

